# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Shpërthime në Londër

## Lioness

Tre shperthime kane ndodhur ne Londer.  Ka disa viktima.  Akoma nuk eshte konfirmuar origjina e ketyre shperthimeve. 

Priten reagime nga policia.

----------


## Era1

Jane kryer gjashte shperthime ne metropolitanen e Londres ne pikat me kryesore te saj.
Flitet per te vdekur dhe shume te plagosur por akoma nuk eshte dhene numri i viktimave.

Sipas CNN

----------


## Wordless

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4659093.stm

----------


## mani

Kur ta hajsh pulen e kojshise taten lidhe e mbaje afer.


 Shpërthime të shumta në Londër, dyshohet për sulme terroriste  Aktuale 

Shpërthimet në metronë e Londrës kanë shkaktuar vdekje dhe kaos në kyeqytet këtë mëngjës, kështu thuhet në një raport të Mirror-it londinez. Sipas këtij raporti, ende nuk është konfirmuar nëse bëhet fjalë për sulme terroriste...    


Përveç shpërthimeve në metronë londineze, është raportuar edhe për tri shpërthime të tjera të autobusëve në qytet. Sipas njofitmeve të BBC-së, zëdhënësi i Scotland Yard-it tha së të gjitha shërbimet emergjente janë aktivizuar. "Ka pasur disa dëme. Është tepër herët të deklarohet se çka ka ndodhur", tha ai.

----------


## inter_forever

Flitet  per  te  pakten  70  te  vdekur  ne  keto  6  shperthime  ne  metro dhe  autobus.

Nje  nga  atentatet  ,  ne  nje  autobus konfirmohet  qe   ishte  nje  aksion  kamikaz .

Toni  Blair  :
<< Eshte  terrorizem .>>

Policia  i  drejtohet  popullsise:
<< Qendroni  neper  shtepi>>

Grupi  XHIHAD  i  Al  Kaedes  ne  europe  merr  persiper  atentatet ,  ne  nje  siti  web.

----------


## mani

Edhe femija e Irakut,Afganistanit e shume e shume vendeve aziatiek,europiane e afrikane kan vdekur nga sulmet terroriste angelzo-amerikane.
Pra shihet se terrorizmi nuk luftohet me aeroplan e me bomba,se kete terrorizem e ka pjelle amerika dhe anglia.pra e bajshin me shendet.
Keqardhje viktimave,por edhe populli ka faj pse mbeshtet keta katila si Bush e Bler.

----------


## R2T

> Edhe femija e Irakut,Afganistanit e shume e shume vendeve aziatiek,europiane e afrikane kan vdekur nga sulmet terroriste angelzo-amerikane.
> Pra shihet se terrorizmi nuk luftohet me aeroplan e me bomba,se kete terrorizem e ka pjelle amerika dhe anglia.pra e bajshin me shendet.
> Keqardhje viktimave,por edhe populli ka faj pse mbeshtet keta katila si Bush e Bler.



 Bukeshkale

----------


## Brari

ngushellime familjeve te atyre njerzve te pa fajshem..
posht terrorizmi..

----------


## PINK

Atij Tipit Mani me lart ja ka dhene sh bukur pergjigjen R2T ... ma mban veten dhe per shqiptar pale ... pffff 

E cmund ti bejne nje bote te civilizuar keto kafshe primitive ... asgje , ato shkaterro nje pallat , nje stacion ... qindra me shume do ndertohen !!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Tre shperthime kane ndodhur ne Londer.  Ka disa viktima.  Akoma nuk eshte konfirmuar origjina e ketyre shperthimeve. 
> 
> Priten reagime nga policia.



Lioness,

Asgje nuk eshte cudi sot...ti ke pare dhe kete forum se cfare ka nder te tjera ne brendesi...ke replikuar e po ashtu kemi replikuar te gjithe por ja qe...krimi nuk njeh kufinj dhe po ashtu lufta kunder tij nuk duhet te njohe kufinj!
Jane britmat e fundit te nje diktature shumeshekullore dhe fillimi i nje demokracie teper te veshtire.
Megjithate jo e pamundshme!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Edhe femija e Irakut,Afganistanit e shume e shume vendeve aziatiek,europiane e afrikane kan vdekur nga sulmet terroriste angelzo-amerikane.
> Pra shihet se terrorizmi nuk luftohet me aeroplan e me bomba,se kete terrorizem e ka pjelle amerika dhe anglia.pra e bajshin me shendet.
> Keqardhje viktimave,por edhe populli ka faj pse mbeshtet keta katila si Bush e Bler.


Mani,

Mendimet e tua jane personale, por te pakten hiqe ate vendndodhjen Kosove kur te shkruash hereve te tjera.
Mos e ofendo Kosoven dhe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi!
Ndryshe do te duhet te durosh lloj-lloj ofendimesh, qe te pakten nuk kane pse t'i adresohen Kosoves.
Te pakten merr kurajon e kerko falje ne emrin tend per ato qe ke shkruar!

----------


## Fiori

CAIRO, Egypt - Nje grup te cilet e quajne veten "Organizata sekrete e al-Qaides ne Europe" thone se jane pergjegjes per shperthimet e se enjtes (7 korrik) ne Londer si reagim ndaj marredhenjeve te Britanise me ceshtjen e Irakut dhe Afganistanit.  

Ky mesazh nuk eshte verifikuar akoma per momentin.

Mesazhi, i cili kercenonte Italine dhe Danimarken, ishte publikuar ne nje web site te njohur per terroristet islamike, kjo sipas Elaph (gazete arabike ne web) dhe Der Spiegel (reviste ne Berlin). 

_"Bashkohuni shtetet Islamike. Ka ardhur koha per hakmarrje kundrejt qeverise Britanike si pergjigje kundrejt masakrave te Anglise ne Irak dhe Afganistan"._ - Faqja ku ishte postuar ky mesazh si dhe kercenimet ndaj Italise dhe Danimarkes, u mbyll menjehere pas raportimeve te mesazhit. 


-----

Si mendoni se keto shperthime do te influencojne takimin e G8 (Tony Blair u shkeput nga takimi per diten e sotme), vete atomosferen e popullsise ne Europe si dhe ekonomine ne Angli _(dhe Bote ne pergjithesi. Thuhet se sot pas hapjes se stock market ne U.S. do te vihen re menjehere ndryshimet ne valuta. )_

-----


Duke shpresuar se numri i te vdekurve (40 ne keto momente) nga keto shperthime nuk do te shtohet.


Pershendetje


p.s. me shume se 6-shte shperthime ne keto momente (qendrat publike dhe subways qendrojne te mbyllura).

----------


## etan

shume shpejt per te folur a per te dhene nje mendim ...

----------


## Bianconero

Pjella e djallit piu gjak te pafajshem perseri. Gjakpires jane dhe ate qe flasin shqip e perkrahin terrorizmin si ai ndyresira me siper. Eshte koha te pastrohet bota, te zhduken nga planeti toke keta monstra.

Deri tani eshte konfirmuar qe ka  rreth 45 te vdekur dhe 150 te plagosur rende. Urojme mos te jete thare ndonje zemer nene shqiptare te pakten.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ... e pastaj te ankoheshit per katilin Bleir. Bukeshkale


R2T,

E kuptoj reagimin tend emocional ndaj shkrimit te Manit, sepse si puna e tij ka shume ketu ne forum dhe me to eshte njesoj sikur t'i biesh murit me koke.
Shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk perfaqesohen nga Mani apo nga dikush tjeter qe do te shkruaje pas meje, por perfaqesohet nga Rugova, nga e gjithe klasa politike e Kosoves, nga populli shqiptar i Kosoves.

Si Mani sot ka shume ne Shqiperi,Kosove etj. sepse jane pjelle e nje injorance qe nuk njeh kufinj.

Miqesisht!

----------


## FLORIRI

Shume keq
Pasiguri e madhe po e mbizoteron boten dita dites.
Dhe ato qe grihen nga bombat dhe plumbat jane te pafajshmit.
Kush eshte mbas gjithe ketyre gjerave.Kush eshte shkaku qe u be kjo?
Pse shperthyen autobusin ne londer? pse u vrane keto dhjetra njerez?...pse u vrane 400 000 mije njerez civile ne irak?
ah cdhimbje per masakrat e srebenices ..recakut...karadakut...cecenise qe bene rraca e poshter sllave..sabra shatilas......madridit..11 shtatorit.Te pakten kleriket e mirefillte te feve nuk duhet shprehin pajtim me gjera te tilla sikur vepruan prifterinjte serb,rus dhe Armen apo sijonistet cifut.Jam shume i sigurte qe mazhoranca e klerikeve dhe besimtareve musliman shqiptar i denon akte te tilla pasiqe dhe vete ne thelb mesazhi islam eshte paqesor dhe keshillues per durim ne rast te mospasjes mundesi per kunderpergjigje ne rruget e lejuara qe mos te vrasesh feminjte,pleqte,grate.pra qeniet e dobeta.

Mendimi im
Alkaida mos qofte nje loje e Cia-s patjeter qe eshte loje e Mosadit tmershem...(pik)

----------


## Teddy

Masakrat qe po lexojme, degjojme, shohim vitet e fundit po behen gjithnje e me te shpeshta dhe ajo qe te tremb eshte se duket sikur bota perendimore po mesohet tashme me to e nuk i ben me pershtypjen e dikurshme, masakra qe kane per viktime njerez te pafajshem, femije te vendeve te ndryshme qe kuptuan heret, shume heret se gjithe njerzit ne thelb jane te barabarte gjersa ne fund te gjithckaje qendron vdekja.
Masakrat te cilat po asisitojme duhet te na bindin tashme se historia deshi te na bente spektatore te nje lufte qyetrimesh qe tashme ka vite qe ka filluar. Natyrisht sulmet qe perendimi ka pesuar gjate viteve te fundit jane totalisht barbare, tipike te vendeve arabe, por duhen konsideruar jo vetem si sulme ndaj qyeterimit perendimor por edhe si sulme ndaj arrogances perendimore, qe me driteshkurtesine e saj u perpoq te civilizonte sa me pak keto vende ne menyre qe t'iu merrte ate qe donte te merrte pa i lene atyre te kuptonin asgje. Qyteterimi perendimor po paguan gabimet e tij te dikurshme qe kane ndjelle ne keto vende arabe nje urrejtje qe historia kishte kohe pa pare. 
Por ajo qe e ben kete konflikt akoma me shqetesues eshte se ky nuk eshte vetem nje konflikt besimish, qytetrimesh, por sidomos eshte konflikti i zhvillimit me prapambetjen, i shoqerise se civilizuar me ate qe pak ndryshon nga shoqeria e xhungles, nje shoqeri ku jeta e njeriut nuk ka asnje vlere.
Kjo eshte detyra e poltikave perendimore,mendoj une, sepse te jesh me i zhvilluari do te thote te kesh edhe pergjegjesi mbi te tjeret , t'iu bej sa me te qarte jo vetem qytetareve te tyre por gjithe njerezve te kesaj bote, se jeta e njeriut nuk ka cmim e nuk mund te shitet per 5,10, 20 ...jete njerezish te tjere, se jeta eshte nje dhe ia vlen e gjitha per tu jetuar.
Trupi i gjithe viktimave te ketij konflikti u prehte ne paqe, po ne ate paqe qe njerzia vazhdon te ndjeke nga pas duke harruar ta kerkoj me pare brenda zemres se saj.

----------


## Helena78

Eshte nje masaker e vertete. Tashme nuk ka me asnje siguri dhe asnje vend qe te mos ndjeje te dridhurat e akteve terrorriste . Duket se me teper se nje lufte eshte nje vetshkaterrim njerezor. Duket se po i rendon dheu njrezimit. PO perse valle behet e gjithe kjo??? Perse Duhet te ndodhin te tilla ngjarje ?? Cili eshte objektivi??? DHe nese ka te tilla a ia vlen gjithe kjo masaker njerzish te pafajshem ??? Nese ka shkaktar konkret le te merren drejtperdrejt me ata. Pse mos valle populli i Londres shkoi ne Irak?? 
Mos Valle jane Popujt ata qe krijojne konfliktet ??  JO eshte mese e qarte qe Jo . 
POr Politikat "internacionale", primitiviteti, diferencat e kulturave, si dhe konfliktet e medha te interesave dominojne mbi NJerezimin. Gjithesesi asgje dhe asnje arsye nuk justifikon gjithe kete akt Makaber. 

Zoti i dhente njerezimit urtesine para se te jete shume vone...

----------


## PINK

Te pakten kur me lini komente ne lidhje me cka thashe ne kete teme , linii emrat , mos kini frike !

Ato qe perkrahin keto akte terrorrizmi ... jane krimba qe fshihen dhe zvarriten .

----------


## RTP

PINK mire fole!


Me e keqja eshte se Mani nuk eshte ne numer nje qe mendon keshtu!Ketu qendron ironia e jetes se sotme...

Njekeshtu reagonin disa prej ketyre "krijesave"edhe 11 shtator ,
kercenin e kendonin ..
.........

Me pelqeu sa mire e kishte pershkrue kete gjendje 
rremuje te shpirtit dhe trurit Helena!




Mos ndegjofshim kurr me lajme te tilla................

----------

